# (4) 10 FT pusher boxes and (1) 20 FT Pusher Box FOR SALE



## michigan salt (Nov 19, 2008)

I have a few pusher boxes in Livonia, Michigan for sale. New ruber on the 10ft boxes. All in good shape. Been used a few years, but all in all a good deal.

$1,500 each for the 10 FT boxes

$3,500 for the 20 Ft protec box

If interested email me at [email protected]

Thanks


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

Should post in used equipment section


----------



## michigan salt (Nov 19, 2008)

just did. Thanks. Never noticed that before.


----------

